# Determining Aristo Track Radius



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 5 pieces of curved Aristo track that are the same size. I'm trying to determine what the radius is but can't find any markings in the ties or rail that would indicate a product number or radius number. Does anyone know how to determine this other than marking up my driveway with chalk as I make a circle??

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok...never mind...after a second cup of coffee and a clearer head I quickly figured out how to determine the diameter...geesh...


----------

